# Tummy skin chafing?



## cedarnouns (Dec 27, 2010)

my 3 month old puppy is what i believe to be chafing on her lower abdomen where her skin folds. she has very little hair there and its very soft skin but when she has her legs together it's skin ontop of skin. im taking her to the vet in a couple weeks... im pretty sure its just chafing because ive been looking at pics of rashes and it really doesnt look like a rash, isnt bumpy. i put neosporin on it- any other suggestions?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Get some Aveeno lotion with oatmeal complex and put it on there. It should help it.


----------



## cedarnouns (Dec 27, 2010)

great, thank you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is normal and it happens all the time no need for a vet visit unless you have to go for something else. It will go away on it's own or you can try things like bag balm or triple antibiotic cream.


----------

